# Goboard and kerdi?



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

There are a few old threads on here talking about mixing go board and kerdi pans, I just wanted to know if this is still a viable option instead of using durock/kerdi foamboard? I've been getting mixed answers everywhere else and only on this forum people seem to have used the combo without reservation. Thanks.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Roblox84 said:


> There are a few old threads on here talking about mixing go board and kerdi pans, I just wanted to know if this is still a viable option instead of using durock/kerdi foamboard? I've been getting mixed answers everywhere else and only on this forum people seem to have used the combo without reservation. Thanks.


I don't see a problem at all, but it depends on how the joints, etc. are addressed. What's the issue some have?


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

MarkJames said:


> Roblox84 said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few old threads on here talking about mixing go board and kerdi pans, I just wanted to know if this is still a viable option instead of using durock/kerdi foamboard? I've been getting mixed answers everywhere else and only on this forum people seem to have used the combo without reservation. Thanks.
> ...


That it's too cheap in cost and if it would be meant to be used like kerdi board it'd cost just as much. And caulking adhesive the joints isn't the best protection. I just don't see how though as I've used caulking outdoors many times and it held up for decades in storms, winters, etc...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Roblox84 said:


> That it's too cheap in cost and if it would be meant to be used like kerdi board it'd cost just as much. And caulking adhesive the joints isn't the best protection. I just don't see how though as I've used caulking outdoors many times and it held up for decades in storms, winters, etc...


I wouldn't trust caulk alone either, since framing can move and pull things apart over time. So I band the joints. Aside from that, if the board is as solid as the kerdi, it'll be fine. But if it's more flexible, then adjust for that. I just did a shower with the USG board (cheaper), but I added some blocking in a couple spots.


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

MarkJames said:


> Roblox84 said:
> 
> 
> > That it's too cheap in cost and if it would be meant to be used like kerdi board it'd cost just as much. And caulking adhesive the joints isn't the best protection. I just don't see how though as I've used caulking outdoors many times and it held up for decades in storms, winters, etc...
> ...


I'm not sure if its stiffer than kerdi or not, my guess is probably not though. I was looking at the USG board primarily before this but the only distributor is 1.5 hours away and its $35 vs $21 for goboard.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

https://hw.menardc.com/main/items/media/MANVI001/Install_Instruct/GoBoardInstallation.pdf


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

Big Johnson said:


> https://hw.menardc.com/main/items/media/MANVI001/Install_Instruct/GoBoardInstallation.pdf


Well it states its compatible with fiberglass mesh tape, kerdi is basically fiberglass fiber so it should be good to go.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kerdi is fleece bonded to plastic.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

GoBoard and Kerdi pans and linear drains are my hybrid go to. I have done all Kerdi, kerdiboard and my hybrid. I like GoBoard over KerdiBoard for a few reasons. One is the cost and two the availability in my area...it's stock at my Menards. 

Also I like that GoBoard is a little stiffer. I still flood test and ensure solid installation methods. 

A con to some will be using a hybrid method means any failure and manufacturer's warranty will be very hard to narrow down as to what failed.... basically it's all on you. 

My last reason I prefer GoBoard is speed...I find going over the corners and screws with KerdiBand time consuming and much quicker with the appropriate sealant and GoBoard.


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

overanalyze said:


> GoBoard and Kerdi pans and linear drains are my hybrid go to. I have done all Kerdi, kerdiboard and my hybrid. I like GoBoard over KerdiBoard for a few reasons. One is the cost and two the availability in my area...it's stock at my Menards.
> 
> Also I like that GoBoard is a little stiffer. I still flood test and ensure solid installation methods.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd chime in, as popular as everyone says these linear drains are and as inexpensive the goboard is there sure isn't much info online about combining the two. Your thread from a few years back is the only thread I found mentioning this hybrid way of installing them. 

I'm glad it's still working out for you and the go board will definitely be what I'll be trying out on my current build. Do you only use adhesive on the seams or do you use waterproofing band as well? Also when you are sealing the seam between the pan and goboard do you just use a kerdi band going up 2 inches on the board and call it done?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I use the sealant in between all panel edges and then do a skim coat over the seams, fasteners, and corners. For the Kerdi to GoBoard transition I use the KerdiBand like you would if it was a full Schluter shower. If you want a little extra piece of mind hit that transition with some liquid. I do encourage you to do a few full Schluter shower first before making your own hybrid method. It is good to have a solid grasp on multiple techniques. My last shower I did a mud pan, Kerdi linear drain, and GoBoard walls. You have to be careful with mixing techniques and products.


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

overanalyze said:


> I use the sealant in between all panel edges and then do a skim coat over the seams, fasteners, and corners. For the Kerdi to GoBoard transition I use the KerdiBand like you would if it was a full Schluter shower. If you want a little extra piece of mind hit that transition with some liquid. I do encourage you to do a few full Schluter shower first before making your own hybrid method. It is good to have a solid grasp on multiple techniques. My last shower I did a mud pan, Kerdi linear drain, and GoBoard walls. You have to be careful with mixing techniques and products.


Kerdi foam is too expensive so I was going to do a full USG shower using their foam, only the drain would be kerdi line but the flaps would be covered by durock membrane . The only thing that would technically be mismatched is the board if i decide to use goboard in place of durock. 

Can you clarify what I have to be careful of when using goboard with mud pan? Are you worried about the band that seals the seam between the pan and walls? I'll go with durock board if you think it'll be better to not mix products but I'm just really trying to not have to drive 3 hours for the durock and hit up my local menards for the goboard instead.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I just meant be extra detail oriented with the transitions between everything making sure it's all neat and proper. Sounds like you are already comfortable mixing systems. 

USG is supposedly ending the tile backer product line anyways...fyi.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Never used go board (Canada just starting getting it late last year) but it seems like a closer match to wedi than to kerdi. 



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

overanalyze said:


> I just meant be extra detail oriented with the transitions between everything making sure it's all neat and proper. Sounds like you are already comfortable mixing systems.
> 
> USG is supposedly ending the tile backer product line anyways...fyi.


Ok thanks, I will ensure the seams will be done extra carefully. 

I had no idea they were ending that product line, hopefully there will be some discounts on it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> I just meant be extra detail oriented with the transitions between everything making sure it's all neat and proper. Sounds like you are already comfortable mixing systems.
> 
> USG is supposedly ending the tile backer product line anyways...fyi.


How'd you hear USG was ending it?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> How'd you hear USG was ending it?


Tile Geeks have been chatting about it. Not sure how valid the info is but there was a buyout of them or by them.


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

Just curious if any of you have used the kerdi board curbs and if they are preferred over the older style schluter foam curbs?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have done them both ways, seen no difference in them. I normally have 2" Kerdi board onsite for benches or stem walls.

Tom


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

I was just thinking, should I kerdi fix the entire tray perimeter to the goboard and curb as a precaution and then kerdi band over the caulking?


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

Lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Roblox84 said:


> Lol


Nope...those aren't the correct letters...

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tin soldiers and....

Tom


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

What screws are you using to attach the go board? I'm having a hard time finding backer screws with the larger head or ones that don't have those ridges under the head that tears up the face of the board.

I thought they released goboard fasteners and screws but I have yet to find these anywhere online, what's up with that.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Roblox84 said:


> What screws are you using to attach the go board? I'm having a hard time finding backer screws with the larger head or ones that don't have those ridges under the head that tears up the face of the board.
> 
> I thought they released goboard fasteners and screws but I have yet to find these anywhere online, what's up with that.


Last time I installed GoBoard, I used some backer screws from one of my suppliers. I think they were "Primo Tools" brand. They didn't have any of the ridges and worked fine.

The GoBoard product range is pretty limited, and I'm guessing most suppliers won't carry their screws when they already have some from other vendors.

For the adhesive / sealant, I actually use one of the Sika alternatives they list. I can find it at Home Depot in the large tubes. It is far more economical and I like how it skims over/ sets up faster than the GoBoard product.


Also, see if you can find 4x8 sheets. I will sometimes do a mix of 4x8 and 3x5 sheets to minimize waste and seams.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

TNTRenovate said:


> All I install is a hybrid system. Kerdi pan and DensShield Walls. The Denshield is installed with caulk between the seams and then banded with FibaFuse and topical (Mapei AuqaDefense is my goto)..


What's your reasoning behind using Denshield over the foam boards?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Denshield is about $32 / board last I checked. I haven't priced the Go board wedi was 3-4x as much.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Roblox84 said:


> What screws are you using to attach the go board? I'm having a hard time finding backer screws with the larger head or ones that don't have those ridges under the head that tears up the face of the board.
> 
> I thought they released goboard fasteners and screws but I have yet to find these anywhere online, what's up with that.


I have used regular cement board screws but don't like them...they "cut" the surface too much for my liking. Actually use an 1-1/2” electrogalvanized nail mostly. It leaves a slight dimple to fill with sealant. Holds very very well.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Tom M said:


> Denshield is about $32 / board last I checked. I haven't priced the Go board wedi was 3-4x as much.


GoBoard is about $20 for a 3x5 sheet, so about double the cost of Durock. I can't remember what I paid for the 4x8.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Why not use kerdi fabric over the existing drywall? It’s about $1/ft compared to about $1.5/ft for the go board. Once you add in band and corners it’s probably a wash; you stay with one system and you don’t have to screw around with fasteners and caulk.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_Stop said:


> What's your reasoning behind using Denshield over the foam boards?


I hate foam. It's flimsy and expensive. It requires banding.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Denshield is about $32 / board last I checked. I haven't priced the Go board wedi was 3-4x as much.


It's $9.99 for a 32x60 sheet.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> Why not use kerdi fabric over the existing drywall? It’s about $1/ft compared to about $1.5/ft for the go board. Once you add in band and corners it’s probably a wash; you stay with one system and you don’t have to screw around with fasteners and caulk.


Because it sucks to work with and you have to mix thinset to install.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

We pay a lot more for stuff like that around here. Definitely not $10 or $20 a sheet and we don't have a Menard's.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTRenovate said:


> Because it sucks to work with and you have to mix thinset to install.


Yep I used it once and that was the last time, I ether use Goboard or Denshield.


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

Big Johnson said:


> Why not use kerdi fabric over the existing drywall? It’s about $1/ft compared to about $1.5/ft for the go board. Once you add in band and corners it’s probably a wash; you stay with one system and you don’t have to screw around with fasteners and caulk.


Drywall/cement board is terrible to work with. It's heavy, dusty and unless you adhere the kerdi exactly right you'll get air bubbles everywhere. I helped a buddy with a job a while back and we had to cut each air bubble then patch with kerdi.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Roblox84 said:


> Drywall/cement board is terrible to work with. It's heavy, dusty and unless you adhere the kerdi exactly right you'll get air bubbles everywhere. I helped a buddy with a job a while back and we had to cut each air bubble then patch with kerdi.


Really? I think it’s super easy, time consuming but easy.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Roblox84 said:


> Drywall/cement board is terrible to work with. It's heavy, dusty and unless you adhere the kerdi exactly right you'll get air bubbles everywhere. I helped a buddy with a job a while back and we had to cut each air bubble then patch with kerdi.


Except for the heavy part, I’ve never had an issue with it. 

Kerdi board is my go to.

Tom


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

tjbnwi said:


> Roblox84 said:
> 
> 
> > Drywall/cement board is terrible to work with. It's heavy, dusty and unless you adhere the kerdi exactly right you'll get air bubbles everywhere. I helped a buddy with a job a while back and we had to cut each air bubble then patch with kerdi.
> ...


Mostly just issues with the heaviness and dust. It's to cumbersome for one person and then when I need to cut holes in it dust gets on everything.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Roblox84 said:


> Mostly just issues with the heaviness and dust. It's to cumbersome for one person and then when I need to cut holes in it dust gets on everything.


I have tools that handle the dust, be it drywall, cement board or any of the other backers. 

Never had Kerdi bubble. 

Tom


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

tjbnwi said:


> Roblox84 said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly just issues with the heaviness and dust. It's to cumbersome for one person and then when I need to cut holes in it dust gets on everything.
> ...


I just bought myself a hepa filter and bag for the shop vac so I will see how it preforms on other jobs. I was using the vac recently with just the paper filter and it threw dust onto everything in the entire bathroom. That was fun.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Roblox84 said:


> I just bought myself a hepa filter and bag for the shop vac so I will see how it preforms on other jobs. I was using the vac recently with just the paper filter and it threw dust onto everything in the entire bathroom. That was fun.


Oppppssss.

Tom


----------



## Roblox84 (May 4, 2019)

overanalyze said:


> Roblox84 said:
> 
> 
> > What screws are you using to attach the go board? I'm having a hard time finding backer screws with the larger head or ones that don't have those ridges under the head that tears up the face of the board.
> ...


I was looking for 1.5"roofing nails to use in my roofing nailer but I can't find them in a roll in my area, I'm guessing that those nailers only work with 1 1/4"nails.

I was really wanting to use nails too so it looks like I'll be manually driving them in with a hammer.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Roblox84 said:


> I was looking for 1.5"roofing nails to use in my roofing nailer but I can't find them in a roll in my area, I'm guessing that those nailers only work with 1 1/4"nails.
> 
> I was really wanting to use nails too so it looks like I'll be manually driving them in with a hammer.


I wouldn't use a nailer...hand nail so you can set depth perfect. A nailer would be to inconsistent. It goes up quick. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Roblox84 said:


> I was looking for 1.5"roofing nails to use in my roofing nailer but I can't find them in a roll in my area, I'm guessing that those nailers only work with 1 1/4"nails.
> 
> I was really wanting to use nails too so it looks like I'll be manually driving them in with a hammer.


Nailer would be a bad idea most likely set them too deep and it's a waste of time I'd be done by the time you got your compressor, hose and gun setup.


----------



## Ed. (Jun 25, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> I wouldn't trust caulk alone either, since framing can move and pull things apart over time. So I band the joints. Aside from that, if the board is as solid as the kerdi, it'll be fine. But if it's more flexible, then adjust for that. I just did a shower with the USG board (cheaper), but I added some blocking in a couple spots.


If I'm doing something similar (Ditra on my pre-existing pan and goboard on the walls), would you do the kerdi band before or after the goboard? My inclination is to do it after.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ed. said:


> If I'm doing something similar (Ditra on my pre-existing pan and goboard on the walls), would you do the kerdi band before or after the goboard? My inclination is to do it after.


After.


----------



## Ed. (Jun 25, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> After.


Thanks! Do you have any thoughts on 2x4 curbs? I'm hearing so much conflicting info, I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ed. said:


> Thanks! Do you have any thoughts on 2x4 curbs? I'm hearing so much conflicting info, I'm not sure what to make of it.


There are o many ways to do showers, and more than few folks are mixing methods to suit them. I don't do much tile work anymore, but the last few were with Schluter foam, then covered in Kerdi.


----------



## Ed. (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

